# BOY ATTACKS PITBULL!!!! A funny must watch! :D



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

My 2 year old nephew playing with Kilo when he was 15 weeks. Hope you guys & gals like it.


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

lmao that hilarious...


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I probably would have enjoyed it if it had been the dog and boy playing rather than the boy tormenting the poor dog. It was very good of Kilo not to retaliate. I have seen dogs be very wary of children because they get treated just like that all their lives. I wouldn't want kids around me either if I had to deal with that all the time.

It's better to teach the children how to properly treat the dog rather than to teach the dog that he/she needs to put up with being improperly treated by children. Not trying to stir the pot, or be a downer. Sorry if it comes off that way.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Cute video.Great looking dog and kid!

I didn't see it as tormenting the dog.If the dog can't take that little bit of playing from a child then he doesn't need to be around them.My dog loves nothing more then to roll around on the floor and wrestle with the kids and have them climb all over her.She goes crazy and whines if she's not right there in the action while they are playing.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Adorable dog. Not a fan of dropping a toy car on a dog...but...he doesnt know any better...??


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

The vid was cute untill the boy dropped that truck on the dog..it actually got me a lil nervous cause the boy seems a bit 2 ruff with the dog to where someone will end up possibley getting hurt. GOD FORBID that happens


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

> I didn't see it as tormenting the dog.


Guess you missed the part where the kid kept slamming his large toy car right on top of the dog then. There's no play in that. The dog visibly didn't enjoy it and walked away. When the kid went after him a second time after being told no the camera should have been turned off and the child reprimanded, but instead the child was laughed at which automatically means "do it again".

I'm all about kids and dogs wrestling. Notice how I didn't say anything about the kid grabbing a big chunk of the dog's skin. THAT is not torment. Dogs do that with each other when they play. Granted, it might make the dog think he can play as roughly with the child as he can with another dog, but oh well. At least the dog wasn't getting large plastic toys thrown on him at the time.

The dog is handsome. And I'm sure the boy isn't a complete terror, but he needs to be taught how to play properly with a dog, or it's not going to be good in the future.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

why did the dad not stop it before it happend
thats messed up


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There both cute but there was a good point made here. Teach your boy not to hit the dog. I know kids are crazy some times I have a two year old boy myself, but there is no hitting in my house. Now playing is one thing my boy rolls all over the couch and floor with Dosia, and he pulls on him too but if he grabs a toy like his plastic bat we tell him no. You don't want you dog to be just putting up with the kid you want them to bond. And it's very important to teach your kids to respect dogs, accidents can happen so keep these thing in mind when you are letting them play.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys are right about teaching the boy to respect the dog, that is why i stopped recording when he came back at the dog with his bigger toy.

I stopped and asked him why he hit the dog his response "Kiiio bit me twoo taimes!" and sure enough if you look at the video a bit closer at 0:54 - 0:59 sec's a lot happens they go from playing to the boy getting nipped his facial expression changes from just rough housing to "the [email protected]" you just bit me and as he leaves he get bit a second time then he his expression goes from surprised to im going to get you back!

Thats when he comes back to defend him self then i laughed "which didn't help" and the way i said "Noooo" wasnt a serious no so he just ignored it.

I am just glad Kilo walked away! Took it like a champ:woof:

As for my nephew lol he didnt understand why he got in trouble since the dog bit him twice. Which is understandable dont let his size fool you he is HUGE but he just turned two there are still tons of things he doesnt get or understand yet.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute but you should pop his lil hiney the next time he drops toys on the dog.


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

he's just a youngster. they don't know any better. you'd a known it if it would of hurt the dog that's just how kids are


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

raiderNCpit said:


> he's just a youngster. they don't know any better. you'd a known it if it would of hurt the dog that's just how kids are


True they dont know better, but thats why u have to teach them or correct them. The dog could attack the kid out of fear or pain. Then we have another pitbull story in the news.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That maybe how kids are when NOT taught, but thats how accidents happen and who gets blamed the DOG ... the vicious child eating APBT.
I have raised 3 children with APBT's and have never allowed them to justify hitting a dog with a toy at any AGE. At first I wasn't going to respond to this thread. Yes said o its not that bad. But reading the OP's response to the other post I find a tad annoying. I'm sorry if the pup nipped the boy it was to let him know he's bothering him and YOU should have stopped it. If people can say O well he's grabbing the pup its ok because thats how their litter mates would grab each other then the PUP acted just how he would have had a litter mate been ANNOYING by nipping.
For you to say o well the pup is a champ is bother some in this situation that kind of play with no boundaries is an accident waiting to happen and that poor pup will pay the price.
Allow them to play all you want, I have no problem with some rough housing when it came to my children and my dogs but they both were taught to respect each others boundaries at an EARLY age and if neither are old enough to understand then YOU as the adult step in or they do not play. You don't make excuses for him getting a toy truck that YOU clearly watch him get and use it on the pup ... that shows very poor judgement on your part. 
I'm sorry but now that I see your lack of understanding as to why it was not OK ... I'm not finding this in no way entertaining.

Quote:
Originally Posted by raiderNCpit 
he's just a youngster. they don't know any better. you'd a known it if it would of hurt the dog that's just how kids are


Excuses like this ^^^^ are what gets a kid bit ...


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

> dont let his size fool you he is HUGE but he just turned two there are still tons of things he doesnt get or understand yet.


I'll go right along with everybody else and tell you that a 2 year old who is taught how to act properly around dogs from day one gets it. My daughter is 8 years old and was never allowed to hit, pull on ears or tails, or ride on any of my dogs because that's not the proper way a child should play with a dog. The problem is that the parents and yourself have not taught the boy how to treat the dog properly. It's going to end up going bad for Kilo if it doesn't get under control. It's not all about training the dog; it's about training the people that interact with the dog also.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

raiderNCpit said:


> he's just a youngster. they don't know any better. you'd a known it if it would of hurt the dog that's just how kids are


Seriously guys I have a son who turned two in Oct. and he knows it's not ok to hit the dogs. You need to get the boundries set up now for both of their sake.


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

I love how this has turned into a parenting discussion. 



Lex's Guardian said:


> Cute but you should pop his lil hiney the next time he drops toys on the dog.


^ BEST ADVICE. But.....I am not allowed to -_- My sister works with abused kids and doesn't believe in disciplining children with physical touch.

DueceAddicTed: Im sorry I said Kilo was a Champ for walking away instead of fighting back

Pittielove29: He only dropped it on him once. The second time he dropped on the floor, the dog moved.

You all made some good point. But this doesn't happen on a daily bases this has only happened once!!!!!!:hammer: This video is like 2 weeks old he hasn't hit the dog since then, the boundaries are set you all have nothing to worry about

The little boy was not use to puppies he was around our mature, calm, gentle, loving 9 year old Pomeranian Chester since the day he was born, but I recently had to put him down because of a brain tumor.  So all of this jumping hyper nipping stuff was new to him.

Im just glad he is playing with Kilo now the first couple weeks he wanted nothing to do with him he would just cry and say "NOO noo I want Chescher" It got really bad we had to put away all the pictures of Chester around the house and really encourage him to play with Kilo. He was just so attached to our old dog and his dead was really hard on all of us but especially my nephew.

Here are some Pictures of little guy R.I.P Chester :'(


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

well of course the dog is going to nip at him... he was pulling him by the scruff. ur puppy is gonna grow 10 times faster then ur boy so be prepared. if ur dog wants to do something he WILL. they aren't fluffy white toy dogs. these are very powerful very CONFIDENT dogs and demand discipline and respect in order to achieve a well behaved pitbull.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thaim said:


> well of course the dog is going to nip at him... he was pulling him by the scruff. ur puppy is gonna grow 10 times faster then ur boy so be prepared. if ur dog wants to do something he WILL. they aren't fluffy white toy dogs. these are very powerful very CONFIDENT dogs and demand discipline and respect in order to achieve a well behaved pitbull.


good post...and many other great posts :goodpost:


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

> Pittielove29: He only dropped it on him once. The second time he dropped on the floor, the dog moved.


Yes. The dog moved out of the way. Which is the ONLY thing that stopped the toy from being dropped on him again.

I'm not into arguing about what happened in the video. I'm still concerned about the title of this thread though. Not funny and I would prefer to have not seen it at all. The HUGE thing here is that your nephew is learning how to interact with Kilo properly. I do hope that the boundaries are being set and that you're watching them closely to make sure they're both safe and being reprimanded when they do the improper thing. And no, spanking a child for doing something he doesn't know is bad yet IS NOT the best advice. He needs to be sat down and told what was wrong and why it was wrong. If he chooses to keep doing the wrong thing to the dog then he should not be allowed to play with the dog until he behaves properly. Spanking is very far from a fix-all....especially when the child doesn't understand why it's happening in the first place.

I look forward to seeing videos of your nephew and Kilo playing together properly someday.


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

It seems to me that Rojas209 has accepted the corrections that ya'll have given him with grace and understanding. When I first saw the video I thought "ouch" as well. I dont have sound since I'm at work and wondered if someone told the boy no. He said this isn't his son, its his nephew. I think he gets it, even I learned something from the responses, but yikes guys.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> Guess you missed the part where the kid kept slamming his large toy car right on top of the dog then.





Rojas209 said:


> He only dropped it on him once. The second time he dropped on the floor, the dog moved.





Pittielove29 said:


> Yes. The dog moved out of the way. Which is the ONLY thing that stopped the toy from being dropped on him again.


So did he keep dropping it on him,or only once?
I know that's not the point.Yes a child needs to learn how to interact with an animal,but jumping all over this guys back,making him out to be some kind of monster, is not the way.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I watched the video, kilo barely nipped the lil guy after having is eyelid/forehead area pulled on - that's when the 'hand to hiney maneuver' 'conversation' or 'time out' should have occurred - depending on 'the type of child'. I've been pinched by my kid siblings (oldest of 5 & 2 - 13 years apart) their lil finger nails can hurt & kids are smart & know when they're being bad. I'm not ragging on you, just concerned ... I always knew when I was being a lil shhh & am thankful I got my hiney popped. I had a good understanding of what 'consequence' meant at an early age.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Neither I nor anybody else that responded on this thread made him out to be a monster. I don't see anybody attacking him either. We're just saying this is not a proper way for the parents and himself to let the child "play" with the dog. My response before this was acknowledging that he's working on it. I've let it go and hope for the best with Kilo. If he finds somebody's reply offensive I'm sure he can stick up for himself and doesn't need help.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

WOW is all I'm gonna say


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't think that is a good behavior to encourage and I would repremand him like the person in the video did. It's just funny cuz you see the youngster rollin around and playn and you think awww he's going to get the truck to play with the pup.....


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Teach the kid how to properly play before the dog gets pissed off at him. Even if you are supervising the dog can cause damage if the kid pisses him off enough.


----------

